# Realtek: Download des HD-Audio-Treiber 2.68 steht bereit



## SebastianThoeing (2. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Realtek: Download des HD-Audio-Treiber 2.68 steht bereit* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Realtek: Download des HD-Audio-Treiber 2.68 steht bereit


----------



## Huecco (2. April 2012)

Installiert... mein PC erkennt meine Boxen nicht mehr.
EDIT: Realtek hat sich nicht geupdatet, es hat sich komplett deinstalliert, alle Dateien verschwunden. Muss wohl alles nochmal installiert werden. Die 32bit-Version funktioniert logischerweise nicht, die 64bit-Version löscht einfach alles aus dem HDA-Ordner.
Ältere Treiber gibt es jetzt nicht mehr zu laden.


----------



## boyclar (3. April 2012)

@Huecco war bei mir genauso, start mal deinen pc neu, dann ging die installation bei mir richtig.


----------



## DerBloP (28. August 2017)

Hääää? 
Win10 Nutzer (Pro), Mainboard mit Realtek Onboard Soundchip, welcher selten genutzt wird, da AV Reciver mit HDMI, hab aber keine Probs mit dem "normalen" Soundtreiber und Win10,,,
Und ja Win10 Pro 64Bit Nutzer.


----------

